# Empfehlung Zandersee Südschweden



## Baitjigger (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

von Mitte bis Ende Juli habe ich mit meiner Freundin eine zweiwöchige Rundreise durch Südschweden geplant. Davon habe ich 2-3 Tage fürs Angeln zugestanden bekommen.

Leider sind die meisten Ferienhäuser bereits ausgebucht oder werden in der Hauptsaison nur wochenweise vermietet.

Deshalb suche ich jetzt nach einem See, an dem man sich auch ohne Ferienhaus vor Ort ein Boot ausleihen und eine Tageskarte kaufen kann.

Nach Möglichkeit sollte der See halbwegs auf unsere Reiseroute liegen (siehe Anhang) und von der Größe her überschaubar sein (max. 100 Hektar). 

Zielfische sind Zander, Barsch, Hecht (in dieser Reihenfolge). Angelgerät habe ich selbst dabei (Spinnruten mit 25g/60g/80g WG).

Kann mir jemand ein bestimmtes Gewässer empfehlen?


----------



## zanderzone (15. Februar 2016)

Das ist zu kompliziert! Du kannst dort in jedem See auf jeden Fall Hecht und Barsch fangen.. Zander kommen nicht überall vor. Informiere dich einfach in den hiesigen Angelshops oder Touribüros.. War schon sehr oft in Schweden und kann dir sagen; jeder See hat seine Hechte und Barsche.. Darüber hinaus liegen an einigen Seen Angelboote, die die Vereine kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen..


----------



## Zettifriend (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung Zandersee Südschweden*

Schau mal ins Internet.  Dort gibt es ein Video zum Zanderangeln von Ditmar Isaiasch an einem schwedischen See.  Er war glaube ich ziemlich erfolgreich.  Der See liegt glaube ich in der Region Hälsingland.


----------



## litzbarski (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung Zandersee Südschweden*

Hallo,

ich kann Dir da den Kalvsjön empfehlen. Dort gibt es neben Hecht und Barsch auch ein gutes Vorkommen an Zander. Des weiteren gibt es dort einen schönen Campingplatz http://kalvscampingde.weebly.com/
 der auch so kleine Hüttchen vermietet sowie auch Kanus und Ruderboote. Solltest Du ein Boot mit Motor suchen, so kannst Du dich auch an Karsten Theile http://www.karstens-fritidscentra.de/ wenden. Der vermietet auch Boote mit Motor.

Andre


----------



## loete1970 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung Zandersee Südschweden*

Moin,

ich sehe, dass Du durch/an Boras vorbei fährst. Dort in der Nähe ist der Öresjön (bei Mark/Kinna), er hat auch einen Zanderbestand.

Hier ist der Link des Videos von Dietmar Isaisach, der in der Nähe des Vänern 4 Seen beangelt hat, ist aber ein bisschen weiter nördlich Deiner Route:

http://www.bissclips.tv/rute-und-rolle/raubfischangeln/dietmars-raeuber-route-3134.html

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## arnichris (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung Zandersee Südschweden*

Hej, guck mal bei Jürgen nach - der hat einige Häuser an Seen in der Nähe von Eksjö/Vetlanda in denen auch Zander vorkommen!
 Hier die Homepage: http://www.happy-holidays.nu/

 Sag ihm nen schönen Gruß vom Chris aus Bayern


----------



## gehawe (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlung Zandersee Südschweden*

Am Solgen werden Boote in Asa-Fiskegard vermietet. Ich denke, auch mit Motor. Dort gibt's auch gleich die Angelkarte.
http://www.asagard.se/aktiviteter/fiske
Und wenn's auch mit Haus sein darf - hier das Komplett-Paket: http://home.swipnet.se/hoglandsfiske/solgen.html
Ist mit Haus, Boot, Angelkarte, Kühlschrank etc. |wavey:

Der Solgen ist kein einfaches Gewässer. Aber dabei sein ist alles 

Grüße

Gerhard


----------

